# The Collapsing House! - July 2016



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2016)

*The Collapsing House!*​
Well I am sure most of you have seen this place about on here, its nothing amazing but if you are short or can break your back if tall, you will make something of this, sadly I lost interest very quickly while others sure would like it. Anyway used to be a post office apparently, with some odd bits laying around upstairs is more downstairs and most of it is really tat. Having been around the area for a few days months ago decided to upload now as I am sure some may like it more than me, but having been photographed most of the day and so on, it was good to unwind inside for awhile.

Dont expect great but photos below!​













































































Thats all at least it wasnt empty an had some photographic merit ​


----------



## HughieD (Jul 22, 2016)

That looks pretty good to me!


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2016)

HughieD said:


> That looks pretty good to me!



I am sure many would love it, but for me it just hurt my back haha!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 22, 2016)

Yes it does have some photographic merit and it show in your photographs. But, alas this place is falling down rapidly.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Yes it does have some photographic merit and it show in your photographs. But, alas this place is falling down rapidly.



Yeah something can be had, but there is better just around the corner, I may post it soon, yes falling would be the main word for this place!


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 23, 2016)

Lovely stuff, really enjoyed that. I know I've said it before but I do really like your style - dark and gloomy but has a vibrancy about it as well.


----------



## smiler (Jul 23, 2016)

I think the damp has got in, makes for some lovely pics though, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## druid (Jul 23, 2016)

Whilst as an 'explore' it might not be good (never been so can't comment) your photos make it shine and are as interesting as ever. Always enjoy looking at quality photos and I can rely on your reports for that.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 23, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> Lovely stuff, really enjoyed that. I know I've said it before but I do really like your style - dark and gloomy but has a vibrancy about it as well.



Thank you so much Brewtal I always feel honoured people like my style aswel as how I photograph things, I feel today it's all edited but glad you enjoy it. I stay consistent this way so cheers


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 23, 2016)

smiler said:


> I think the damp has got in, makes for some lovely pics though, Nicely Done, Thanks



Just abit of damp smiler, like shower damp, but now probably collapsed with dry rot. Glad you like my take


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 23, 2016)

druid said:


> Whilst as an 'explore' it might not be good (never been so can't comment) your photos make it shine and are as interesting as ever. Always enjoy looking at quality photos and I can rely on your reports for that.



Thank you Druid glad you appreciate the quality, let alone how I do this and what I share,of course the better sites don't see light of day for obvious reasons, thank you so much


----------

